# wo farme ich am besten leder?



## Najut (26. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe ein kleines problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich brauche umbedingt kristalldurchdrungendes leder und teufelsbalg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiß aber nicht wo man das gut farmen kann!!! : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte um eine antwort pls!!! das wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok bis dann


----------



## Guernica (27. August 2007)

Suchfunktion der Buffed-Datenbank?

Naja, will mal nicht so sein... kristalldurchdrungenes Leder findest du bei den Felshetzern auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Teufelsbalg findest du bei den Höllenebern ebenfalls Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Diese sind am einfachsten zu farmen, da sie Level 58-62 sind.


----------



## Bigaro (9. September 2007)

Ich wüsste au wo ich gut leder farmen kann um g für epic mount zu bekommen bin jetzt lvl 60


----------



## Delhoven (17. September 2007)

Geh an die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu den Felshetzern, pull dir nen haufen davon, hau die um und lass das leder zum nächst höherem umwandeln. Gold machste im Grund nur richtig, wenn du Kobraschuppen farmen gehst im Schattenmondtal. Da kannste pro Stück 25-30g nehmen, das ist ja wenigstens etwas. Ich selber farme das meiste Goold mit Kräuterkunde, Kürschern ist nurn Bonus ^^


----------

